# Pregnant Platy?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My platy's belly has been getting larger. I am not sure because shes black if she is pregnant or not. If you think she is how long before she gives fry do you think? 




















Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Id say shes preg. Maybe another week or two.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------

